# Synchron-wiedergabe von mehreren PCs



## klanowski (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
hab' bei nem live act vor, über einen PC auf der Bühne mehrere PCs hinter der Bühne zu bedienen. Ich gebe dem Steuer-PC auf der Bühne ein Startsignal (per Midi o. ä.) daraufhin gibt mein Sequenzer programm changes per Midi an die andren Rechner(einer für Ton, die andren für Bild). Ist es möglich dieses Prinzip mit Nuendo oder SX zu realisieren? Und vorallem: Ist bei diesem Verfahren auch die Synchronisation zwischen Video- und Tonspuren gewährleistet

Würd mich freuen über Hilfe/Tipps/Meinung etc..  

MfG
Klanowski


----------



## chmee (10. Mai 2005)

Du musst Deinem Master-Rechner sagen, das er LTC/MTC/MMC über MIDI senden soll,
dann den Slave-Rechnern in den Progs einstellen, das sie Syncen sollen auf jene Formate.
Mit bisschen Probieren kriegst Du die beste Sync hin.
Mit Video über die Sequencer-Progs hab ichs noch nicht probiert....

Du könntest verschiedene Videos/Sounds so starten, dass Du auf dem Master-Rechner
die Sachen hintereinander legst und Marker setzt. Marker-Sprünge werden auch per
MMC(MidiMachineControl) gesendet. 

Brauchst Du kein ProgramChange.. 

mfg chmee


----------

